# RIP Lucy Joe



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

my bunny Lucy Joe passed away last night after a long battle with cancer RIP Lucy-Jo you were a great little bunny and your babies carry on your legacy x x x :flrt:


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry to read of your loss but glad you have some of her babies to cuddle.
RIP Lucy Joe
eace:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## reptile.kid (Aug 27, 2007)

R.I.P lucy joe R.I.P


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

so sorry for your loss 

r.i.p bunny xxxxxxxx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

R.i.p


----------

